# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  No luck slicing a small, thin walled cylinder.

## 1000Calories

For a fact, this object has been printed by a few people through 3DHubs. I know the design is fine and the outcome is nice. Smooth walls. However, since I finally got a printer. I tried using Cura and Slic3r (shown). No luck! There must be a trick! 

Imported -> Sliced.

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

if it's got really thin walls then you will need to enable single wall printing. 
Quite often slicers leave things out if the settings say it's too thin to print.

----------


## 1000Calories

> if it's got really thin walls then you will need to enable single wall printing. 
> Quite often slicers leave things out if the settings say it's too thin to print.


Had that checked. Played around some more but no luck.

----------


## curious aardvark

post the stl and I'll have a play :-)

----------


## 1000Calories

> post the stl and I'll have a play :-)


I know for definite it's not the STL. Definitely my slicer settings.

----------

